# 1st 240sx



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

this is my first car and i love it, cant wait to start adding parts to it
its a 1989 its pretty stock right now, it has the dohc ka24de and brand new paint job


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

89? did the person already do a swap becuase the 89 had a square"pig" nose and sohc. my guess 91-93


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Ring... hello?? Yes, your turbo is calling you! Other mods for the stock KA motor aren't worth the $


BTW, congrats on the new ride..!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Ring... hello?? Yes, your turbo is calling you! Other mods for the stock KA motor aren't worth the $.. !


that swhat they said about the 1.6 too... 

so dont count on it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I think you missed what I said. I was implying that he go with the KA-T, instead of useless bolt ons that dont' do anything. Would you pay over $600 for say 12whp? That's pretty much what you would be doing with a KA. I/H/E... worthless on that motor.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I think you missed what I said. I was implying that he go with the KA-T, instead of useless bolt ons that dont' do anything. Would you pay over $600 for say 12whp? That's pretty much what you would be doing with a KA. I/H/E... worthless on that motor.



oh, ok. yea, i agree with you. all motor sucks! haha


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

very nice ride, wouldnt be interested in a b13 would ya, i wouldnt mind takin that off your hands ya know...cmon man all the cool kids are doin it


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Sweet Ride! :cheers: take care of that thing!!!


----------



## drummer4life x (Apr 25, 2004)

I smell an sr20 swap!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, I was gonna say that's some really nice paint for an 89.


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

drummer4life x said:


> I smell an sr20 swap!


oh hell yeah heres 2 more pics


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Judging by the graffiki handstyles in the 2nd picture at the top of the page I suspect you live in NJ or PA am I correct?


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Judging by the graffiki handstyles in the 2nd picture at the top of the page I suspect you live in NJ or PA am I correct?


Yeah in Philly how did you know


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

The emissons sticker and isnt that a dohc so it's a 91.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Judging by the graffiki handstyles in the 2nd picture at the top of the page I suspect you live in NJ or PA am I correct?



nice call ms cleo.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice ride man, LOL if you bought yours on the 27th, THAT IS REALLY FUNNY, cuz i just got mine on wendsday as well. but mine is a 92 coupe.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

CivicKiller said:


> Yeah in Philly how did you know


I grew up in NE Philly. Which part are you in? Those houses look damn familiar..


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Im from philly too....Living in VA right now but I used to live in the Lafayette Hill area.

Whoever owned it before you obviously did some work. KA24DE as well as no Pig nose, not bad. BTW i am loving that color


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

north philly


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

North Philly and you don't have bars on your windows/doors? Hehe, just messin' around. You should bring her down to Wildwood, NJ May 7-9 for the car show. Always a great weekend!


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

lol what car show is goin down there?


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

how much did you pick that up for? I'm lookin to pick up a cleaner one then i got now. s13 with the DOHC would be perfect, then i could sell my 90


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

2000 with new clutch and clutch master and slave cylinder


----------

